# TOKYO | Akasaka 2-Chome District Project | 210m | 43 fl | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

TOKYO 東京 | Akasaka 2-Chome District Project 赤坂二丁目地区プロジェクト | 210m | Pro










information:
height: 210m
floors: 43
use: Office / Hotel
status: Pro
start: 2019
complete: 2024

location:
Akasaka 2-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/IB6Dt


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This project was already known for some time, just without too many details.

Now it has been revealed that the tower will be 210m tall, construction will start in 2019, it will be completed 5 years later. The developer is Mori Trust. It replaces the Akasaka Twin Towers, which were demolished a couple of years ago. 


http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai13/shiryou.html

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai13/shiryou1.pdf










Google Earth with the old buildings being demolished



June 2017


IMG_2623 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

11/26


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

How many square feet is this? It looks immensely fat.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Highrises in Japan are massive!!!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> How many square feet is this? It looks immensely fat.


220.000m2 (Japan is metric)


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

has it been approved?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The latest news is that this project was added to a list of projects promoted by the national government as National Strategic Urban Planning / Building Projects.

With this national designation the final approval from the local governments has only become a formality. The start of construction is still only scheduled for next year. 



English webpage on this project on developers Mori Trust website:
https://www.mori-trust.co.jp/english/project/akasaka2.html


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

12/6
Demolition started in March









In relation to the skyline


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

too fat and dull but at least good location


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Construction has officially started, here is the new rendering


















http://www.mori-trust.co.jp/pressrelease/2021/20210316.pdf


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update from late April











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386119527759433731


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

星野仁史 l 美人羅漢プロデューサー








homemade render (@Zaz965 fat enough🤔?)










https://twitter.com/Working4520


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

04/24








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Earlier this month Mori Trust revealed that the name of this project will be *Tokyo World Gate Akasaka. *The press release came with these new renderings
































05/29








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

@HOSSY_ARMYGIRL








9701__s
On the left








@Aiimegumi


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Mr.たりん

















東京・大阪　都心上空ヘリコプター遊覧飛行


東京都心および首都圏と大阪都心および近畿圏上空を「ヘリコプター」＆「セスナ」＆「飛行船」」から撮影しています。変わりゆく都心の大パノラマをお楽しみ下さい。



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Keiyo201


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Bluestyle


----------

